# Crate or no crate



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

I've been asked to bring a crate for my dog and when I bring it to a special weekend event. What do you think of crates? I just can't imagine my babies in one.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

In my opinion crates that are the appropriate size for the dogs are a marvelous thing. We've always had dogs although Riley is our first maltese. I've always used crates. Crates are not only great for house training but I've found my furbabies like to have their own special place to go. A crate allows them a "den" when there is too much going on around them and they want to nap. I never used their a crate as punishment but I have told them to go lay down and that's where they choose to go. One rule I was taught when I got our first dog many many years ago, is never reach into their crate to take them out, open the door and allow them to come out on their own terms. I also rarely use the door to the crates, only for traveling.

So I suppose you could say, I'm an advocate of crates.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I use a crate at night for him. that is his bedroom







He loves it. also when I start vacuuming he runs to the crate and sit in there until I'm done. he feels very safe in there. it's very good for training too. The one I have is not one that you can pick up easily. I mean it is a little bigger than the ones people use just to move them around. they should be able to move and turn around easily


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Whatever the weekend event may be, they may not allow dogs to roam free. Can you use a tote bag? Check first to see if that is approved. Bonnie has lots of totes that she will stay happily in for hours as long as she's with her mommie.

As far as crates - there are good arguments on using them. Mainly, if your baby has to be hospitalized, she will be less stressed being in a crate if she is already used to it. That said, I never used a crate with Bonnie, and sometimes regret it because of that reason. When she goes for a teeth cleaning, for example, I know she's crated/caged during recovery and worry about her being upset and stressed out.

Lizzie is right, a crate should NEVER be used as punishment. You want a crate to be attractive and welcoming to your little one, not a negative place.


----------



## Dutymum (Jan 3, 2006)

Crates are wonderful, I have always crated my dogs, it gives them a safe place to be when you go out so they dont get into anything they shouldnt. Great at night and for visiting, not everyone likes dogs running around, so you can still take them and put them beside you in the crate. Grooming and vet visits are that much easier for them as they are used to be crated so do not get so stressed. Madeline has been crated since day one and she is so good in there have never had a problem with her. So I highly recommend it


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar really likes his. He is only in it when we are not home, we have blankets on the bottom, toys, food, water, and he gets special treats when its time to go in. He has been using it since he was tiny, so maybe that is why he is so comfortable in it, but anyway, we have had good luck with it.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey loves her crate!







It's her get away place when there is too much company. She goes in on her own & the door is left open. I think she just feels out of the way & safe in there. She also sleeps in her crate at night. All I have to say is Nighty-Nighty & in she goes. The only bad thing is that she Hates when her crate is moved.







It now has to stay where it's at for now on. I tried moving it & she had a fit!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

A voice from the other side - I have never crated my babies, and don't plan to. They have had the full run of the house since puppyhood. To make them portable in public, I have taken them to training, and they are fully leash trained. They also have a portable carseat/bed for travels.

I do agree that crate training would come in handy for things such as hospitalization and plane travel, but this isn't an approach we have used.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Another crate advocate here. Crates have been used differently depending on the amount of time that someone is home. With the maltese girls we used X-pens more than crates during the day when they could not be watched every second. We use crates at night. Jolie slept in her crate until she was 7. I have no plans to allow Sadie and Sassy to sleep in the bed with us.....that is Jolie's special treat. Each of our dogs considers the crate to be their den. We never, ever use it for punishment and they all love their crates during the day when the doors are always open. A recent serious illness with Sassy has really made us realize how vital it is that dogs be used to confinement on some level. 

My advice would be to start early if you plan to use crates.


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

The Maltese handbook says that maltese are den animals and are most happy sleeping in a close small space. While we might get claustrophobic thinking about it, they love it. There should ideally be enough room for them to lay down stretched out inside. Trinket loves hers--she has a nice soft chenille pad inside. I've trained her to go into it with the words "hop in!" She's in it during the day when I am at work (I let her out at lunch time) and she sleeps in it at night. She doesn't have accidents in it either!
We love it!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am a firm believer in the cabana (our word for crate...it just sounds too harsh). Our dog has been, and still continues to be a cabana pup. We also have used and still use the ex-pen, thanks in large part to Ms. Magnolia. While Valletta has the run of the downstais, she still cannot climb the main or back staircases in my house. She's never tried, nor do I want her to try. The kid's play room is upstairs and who knows what Legos, Barbie Shoes, and other hazards lie in waiting. So when I am upstairs, she's in the gazeebo (expen). She knows the cabana and the gazeebo as her space. She is comfortable in them when we travel (hotels LOVE the gazeebo) or when we have playdates with friends (I never trust other kids around her initially). It's nice to have the option. And as far as sleeping goes, Valletta sleeps in her cabana at the bench on the foot of the bed or on the floor next to me (depending on who brings her up at night).


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I also like crates.Boo only uses his when no one is home & the door is always open now.I think it's the easiest way to potty train too.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> I am a firm believer in the cabana (our word for crate...it just sounds too harsh). Our dog has been, and still continues to be a cabana pup. We also have used and still use the ex-pen, thanks in large part to Ms. Magnolia. While Valletta has the run of the downstais, she still cannot climb the main or back staircases in my house. She's never tried, nor do I want her to try. The kid's play room is upstairs and who knows what Legos, Barbie Shoes, and other hazards lie in waiting. So when I am upstairs, she's in the gazeebo (expen). She knows the cabana and the gazeebo as her space. She is comfortable in them when we travel (hotels LOVE the gazeebo) or when we have playdates with friends (I never trust other kids around her initially). It's nice to have the option. And as far as sleeping goes, Valletta sleeps in her cabana at the bench on the foot of the bed or on the floor next to me (depending on who brings her up at night).[/B]



We do crates and exercise pens like saltymalty. Jett loves his crate...Kylee tolerates it. Kylee's only in it with the door closed when I am not home. Jett stays in his when I am not home and he sleeps in it at night. I reserve the bed for Kylee. I have an exercise pen downstairs and put Jett in it to eat his meals and then it stays open the rest of the day and their potty pad is in it. Jett is really good with the whole confinement thing and hops right in when I ask him. I think he is used to the e-pen from his breeders, but she never used crates with him. He was 5 months when I got him and he got used to the crate pretty fast. I think they are pretty useful for when I am doing things like vacuuming or when I am not home or when they have to eat seperatly. It was also helpful when Jett got neutered and had to stay in the crate for the 2 weeks afterward. I think its good just to have it and get them accostomed to it, even if you arent planning on "crate-training" them per se.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

> *I use a crate at night for him. that is his bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<span style="font-family:Georgia">I couldn't agree with this more. Jinx loves his crate. He goes there for peace and quiet...and to get away from the broom.







At night, he sleeps at the foot of my bed. </span>


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Bijou sleeps in a plastic carrier similar to the on shown but not pink of couse. I only put him in it to sleep at night and he will go into it during the day sometimes. When he wants to go inside he opens the door with his teeth and goes in by himself. I did buy a metal heavy crate and he has never liked it as far as closing the doors. I keep his water bottle attached to it and a bed on the inside without closing the doors. During the day he has the free roam of the house.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

We have always crate trained and it has worked out very well. As far as Indy , he loves his "Den" it is his safe place with his duckie and a soft blanket that he sometimes uses like a person and covers himself up







He has never had an accident in it and is in it when we leave the house, which is never for very long or very often. He also sleeps about half the night in it, the other half with us. He doesn't spend a lot of time in it compared to running around playing with his toys and laying with his Daddy....... on Daddy's head







We do not use the crate for punishment, it is his safe place and we only want him to be happy while he is in it.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Question: how long do you all think it is okay to leave a dollbaby in a crate? (Noelle is 3-1/2 month's old.) I think it would be cruel to leave Noelle in the crate all day while we're at work -- that's just too long, isn't it? Sometimes we're away from the house for 8 or 9 hours. Right now she stays in our master bathroom (which is very large) and we put 2 puppy pads down for her. Her bed is there, a crate is there, food & water, toys, etc. We have a gate up in the double doorway, so she can see into the bedroom. BUT - she certainly isn't housebroken. We take her outside often when we're home - but during the day it's the pads. I'm sure we're confusing her between the pads and outside. This is all so new to us. Can you tell?


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Macy loves her crate the door stays open. And when it comes time for bed she waits until I ask her if she is ready to go nite-nite then she runs and gets in her crate then waits for a kiss from me it is her space.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I am a big fan of crates, especially when you are housetraining. Will & Gracie love their crates and go in and out randomly and don't mind having the door closed...the crate is especially helpful if they are chewing on a messy bone!. Brie on the other hand has always hated being confined in her crate, screamed the house down from the very first night and continues to do so if we close the door. She will go in and sleep in her crate with the door open, but she will not accept being in it with the door closed no matter what delicious treat we put in for her. I guess she is claustrophobic







I would still highly recommend crates, if nothing else they will keep your baby safe if you are unable to watch him/her.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 26, 2006)

I would never put a dog in a crate, unless its necessary for transport (airplane).
When a puppy is trained(forced) to a crate, it accepts the crate as a part of its life, just like a prisoner serving a life. I guess crating is something very typical american...


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> I would never put a dog in a crate, unless its necessary for transport (airplane).
> When a puppy is trained(forced) to a crate, it accepts the crate as a part of its life, just like a prisoner serving a life. I guess crating is something very typical american...[/B]


Bruno, while you're entitled to your opinion, most new members at least introduce themselves before jumping into conversations. 

Welcome to SM! We'd love to learn more about your and your maltese.


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

Pixie LOVES her crate. We never close it. When she is tired, she just goes in to nap or sleep. She goes in there when I vacuum. She likes to take her toys in there and just play by herself sometimes.


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

ooops


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie likes her crate, too! We have a larger wire one with the plastic bottom. I made a cover for it out of some cute fabric so it's more den-like. She is in the crate during the day while we work and she sleeps in it at night. 
The other night I tried leaving the door open, because she's been pretty good. She whined and whined at me like "Mommy, you forgot to close my door! Don't you know that bad people could get me if you don't close the door!!!" So, after about half an hour of her whining, I closed the door and she went right to sleep. So much for giving her some freedom...

Steph and Josie


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

I could never make mac like his crate...
he hated it from day one. I tried to use it for sleeping, trying to make him see that the crate was his bedroom, his safe place...
He somehow had this idea that his safe place is with me.






















First it worked to put my hand close to the crate, then inside... he would sleep with his head on my hand. 
BUT, he alwasy wanted more... Because I live in paper thin walls kind of apartment and I have a roommate I couldn't let him cry for too long on the crate and had to let him sleep with me.

His water bottle is attacehd to the crate, inside, and thats the only time he goes in there. 
I had his favorite bed there but he would sleep on the floor during the day.

Now that the bed is outside the always goes there... to play to take a nap... the problem was the crate.
Maybe I can try the traveling crate... I thought that one, like the pink posted here was just for traveling, so I also got the metal one with plastic bottom.

the only cabana like kind of place mac likes to sleep is in between my pillows. hihi

this week mac had his first timeout... and then I used the crate... i didn't want to do it... but I din't know where else I could put him at.... 

I had never given him a time out... I was so sad...


----------

